# Can you give me an intellectually honest answer?



## Max (Aug 17, 2005)

Why has MJ been demonized so?  As Bill Maher once said, "it's a triumph of negative marketing".  Yes, MJ is a drug.  And as such, it creates the potential for problems, but no more so than other drugs that are legal and advocated by governments and other societal infrastructure. 

Certainly, the government could get its cut of profits to be made from this wonder plant.  Bud is worth more than its weight in gold!

So why has MJ been demonized?  Really.  I would like a good answer.


----------



## GanjaGuru (Aug 18, 2005)

Ok.
Back when alcohol prohibition was repealed in the 30's, the U.S. needed a new intoxicant to demonize.  Since at the time marijuana was primarily smoked by minorities it was the one they chose.
That's when it started to be called marijuana, a foriegn name.  Before that it was called hemp, and no one feared good 'ol hemp.  Hemp has benefitted mankind since pre-history, providing food and oil and fiber and medicine.  The draft for the U.S. Constitution was written on hemp paper, the first U.S. flag was made of hemp cloth, and the sails on ships were made of hemp (canvas=cannibus) as well as the rigging.
Also at that time DuPont was working on synthetics (nylon, etc.).  A new machine had been invented that could make hemp cloth cheaper than before, but anyone could grow hemp and make cloth; if you wanted nylon you had to buy it from DuPont.
And W.R. Hearst had millions invested in timber.  Hemp makes 3 times the amt of paper pulp per acre than timber does.
All these factors came about at the same time and soon Americans were told (and believed) that smoking marijuana made white women want to have sex with Negroe's, and that it's use invariably lead to heroin addiction.

Marijuana remains illegal because of economics.
Some of the industries that would be affected by legalization, total decrim. are:
-Textiles and the cotton industry.
-Pharmicuticals (marijuana is superior as a sleeping aid than Nightal and better at reducing the effects of PMS than Midol, and better and safer for hyperactivity than Ritalin and is a superior stress reducer, no more chem. tranks needed).
There wouldn't be as many cops needed, or judges or lawyers (reason enough to legalize it right there) or prisons or prison guards.
Thousands of dea agents would be laid off.
Plus the construction companies who build courthouses and prisons, drug testing labs, hell even the company that makes judge's robe's,
And the industries that sell equip for interdiction--aircraft, ships, etc.
All those would be impacted.
Several million Americans would have to find new work.
Luckily, marijuan legalization/decrim would create as many jobs as it elimanated.

Do you know that back in the early 30's Henry Ford made a car than was made primarily out of hemp, and used hemp oil for fuel?


----------



## Max (Aug 18, 2005)

Wow.  Thank you for the cogent and thorough analysis, GanjaGuru.  I guess you've got that name for a reason! 

"Luckily, marijuan legalization/decrim would create as many jobs as it elimanated. "

Yeah, I would think so.  Might even create more jobs than it destroyed, seeing as how a new industry would be born; or at least legitimized by being brought out into daylight.  Just think, all those out-of-work DEA agents could get new jobs at the MSB, (Marijuana Safety Bureau) keeping pesiticides and contaminants out of consumer bud.  

"And W.R. Hearst had millions invested in timber. Hemp makes 3 times the amt of paper pulp per acre than timber does. "

OK.  That burns me.  Like how. 

Well, you learned me on some excellent points about the interests in criminalization.  Still, wouldn't the sheer force of profit motive eventually overide the petty fears and controls of the oligarchies and corps?  It seems to me, that at the end of the day, it's all about business.  There are some obvious things that shouldn't be legalized for profit motive, like nuclear bombs and crystal meth.  But if an honest capitalist would look at hemp intellectually, he/she would realize that marijuana should be mentioned amongst such words as "rice", "corn", "wheat", and "cotton".  Not "crack rock" and "pedophilia".  I'm sure that I'm preaching to the choir.  Thanks again.


----------



## GanjaGuru (Aug 18, 2005)

There's another, much more sinister reason why marijuana remains illegal.
The U.S. gov't (mainly the cia and other more secret org.'s) is the worlds biggest illegal drug dealer.  If you doubt me, read up on Iran/contra.  Back in the 70's--80's, under the direction of cia chief/vice president king george I, cia planes would off-load weapons to the conta terrorists in Honduras and on-load tons of cocaine.  This was brought back to the U.S. (no inspection for cia planes), sold to the Mexican mafia where it ended up in the hands of people like L.A.'s Freeway ricky ross, who became a millionair in a few months by turning it into crack cocaine.


The "war on drugs" is really a war on competition.

The gov't benefits in many ways.  First they get millions of $$ for selling the drugs, then get miilions more for "fighting" it.  Sweet deal huh?
AND
keeping marijuana illegal keeps those who vend addictive drugs in business.
People hear how pot is so terrible.  They try it, and find out the gov't was lying to them re: pot.
So they think that the gov't is lying to them about cocaine, heroin, etc.
Buying marijuana they're already dabbling in the black market, and many dope dealers sell other things (like the afore mentioned cocaine & heroin).  So someone might assume that since the gov't was lying about pot they're lying about ALL illegal drugs, and try something stronger (and dangerous, and addictive).
This keeps the demand for those drugs high, which means more $ for the gov't.  It also keeps prisons full (the prison guards union is one of the biggest contibutors to anti-pot politicians), and millions under gov't control (parole/probation).

The reason the U.S. invaded Afganistan had nothing to do with osama.  The invasion was planned before 9/11, and the taliban offered to turn bin-laden over to authorities.  president jr. said "no deal".
The reason the U.S. invaded Afganistan was to build a petro-pipeline across the county (the U.S.-installed puppet president of Afganistan is a former UnoCal exec.) and to give a "shot in the arm" to the opium poppy growing regions.  See, the fundamentalist taliban had wiped out opium poppy production.  Afganistan supplies most of the worlds opium poppies.  And heroin is made from opium.
Now, after the invasion, opium poppy growing is booming.  The biggest crops in history are being grown, which will eventually end up on the streets (and in the arms) of people in the U.S.

AND
marijuana is legally classified in the same catagory as heroin and meth--no medicinal value.  That allows the gov't to make some people think that marijuana is as bad as heroin & meth.


----------



## jimmy (Aug 18, 2005)

GG, you seem to know quite a bit about what you're talking about. I also think that Harry J. Anslinger is also worth mentioning. Although I am not an expert, I do know that Anslinger was appointed as the head of the Bureau of Narcotics in the 1930s. He was DETERMINED to show the world how deadly and evil the cannabis plant was. You should do some research on his name, because you will find out alot about why marijuana has been criminalized and demonized. One of my favorite quotes of his is this:   "Marijuana is an addictive drug which produces in its users insanity, criminality, and death."


----------



## Columbian Connection (Aug 25, 2005)

Speaking of the cia and that. Who do think really came up with LSD? You want to know more then get the history channel's show from either your library or buy it from them. The show is called "Hooked: Illegal Drugs and How they Got that Way." It will blow you away. 

Did you know that even when it was illegal in 1941 the U.S. military put out a short film called "Hemp for Victory."  At that time pot was illegal, but it was never classified as type 1 till I think it was 1972 or there abouts. Pot seemed to be a out of hand problem with the flower children so it was made into a type 1 illegal drug. Not because it was seen as a dangerous drug to peoples health or that it had no medical use.  Its only danger is to the economics, which is not that much of a danger if the changes were done at a slow pace. The big industry's lobby our leaders to pass laws and fight against it. It is who pads the hand the most that gets the vote.  They are afraid of change and that they would be out of work if it became legal in any shape or form. Even if it is just to smoke. I can go on and on. 

Below is a link to a cool site on the history of pot.
http://historymarijuana.com/


----------



## The haze one (Sep 20, 2005)

wow there seems to be a lot of great people in this forum with lots of valid points and ideas. ne ways i think another reason for not decriminalizin dope ( at least round canada) is becuase there is no way to determine how high is too high right? and if ur reading this and figure im not right jus hear me out...... when u get pulled over for drinking and driving they can breathilize ur ass and figure out how intoxicated u r but with weed there is no way to determine how high is unsafe


----------



## GanjaGuru (Sep 21, 2005)

Most cop cars these days have video camera's.
They can give a driver a sobriety test, and get it on tape.  Because you can be too fucked up to drive on lots of stuff they cannot measure, like prescription drugs and even cough medicine ("avoid driving or operating heavy machinery").
You may blow a 0.0 bac, but if you're too fucked up to walk a straight line, recite the alphabet, etc., the cops can (and should) arrest you for driving while impared and play the tape in court.


----------



## ANDRE MYSTIC (Sep 22, 2005)

Yes It Is Sad How The Government Is Trying To Control Everything And Everyone. They Dress It Up In The Guise Of,"we Must Protect Our Citizens" But The Reality Is The Citizens Are The Farthest Thing From Their Minds. Its All About Money And Power. Interesting To Note That The Reason Cigarettes And Alcohol Are Legal Is 1 Because They Both Help To Control Our Population Explosion And 2 They Both Cause Massive Health Problems Wich In Turn Generates Huge Revenues For Medical Care. We Are Currently 6 Billion People And Growing On This Beautiful Planet And Very Soon We Will Run Out Of Resources To Support Life. If Your Curious Look Up The Montauk Project Or The Phoenix Journals Or 2012 Unlimited For Some Enlightening Reading. Changes Are Coming My Friends And Its Not As Far Off As You Might Think.


----------



## PurpleHaze (Oct 20, 2005)

GanjaGuru said:
			
		

> ...that smoking marijuana made white women want to have sex with Negroe's...



Funny you say that, since I was conceived after my mom(white) and dad(black) had a good ole' tokeout... XD


----------



## lungs (Nov 3, 2005)

the haze one, in minnesota they now do have a test to see wether there has been any weed smoked smoked recently.  it is a strip they put on your tongue for 2 minutes and the color determines it(works like the breathalizer almost).  and there is actually a way you can grow and sell weed in the U.S. you need what they call a tax stamp (jimmy should know this) but Anslinger vaulted them up, and they just don't feel any of us deserves to be able to purchase one, cause without one it is illegal (wonder how much it would take to snag one). the stamps were made right after Anslingers hired scientists that were supposed to be proving that marijuana created sexually deranged murderers, led to bigger drugs, blah, blah, blah, you know what i mean, proved him wrong instead, so he needed something to save his butt.

p.s. it explains it more in the movie "the history of marijuana" if you want a copy i actually have it in MPEG format for pc.


----------



## Eggman (Feb 20, 2006)

Ganja, you da man! If I ever second guess your words, I'll do a lot of research first.


----------



## sicnarf (Feb 22, 2006)

Why can't we American/Canadian European citizens do something about this? Its pure nonsense how the U.S. government/world governments undermined it's own citizens. It makes me sick to my stomach! People need to make their voices heard and demand valid reasons as to why cannabis is outlawed other than old myths giving negative energy about the most versatile plant in the world.--slavery took hundreds of years to end around the world and that was a serious human rights violation but endless battles and grass-roots movements abolished it. Can't the same be done with hemp (I'm not trying to compare the two as equal causes but just giving an example) I feel nothing is being done at the grass-roots level. I'm not a big activist but I feel that to win this fight people need to not rely on a few activists to represent a world of cannabis users and supporters. Maybe the subject just needs more attention, maybe a few more supports. But one thing is for sure is that people need to be educated on the facts: the truth. I hope to see this plant become legal in my life timeI want to get involved!


----------



## Mutt (Feb 22, 2006)

I found this read a while ago. I find it very informative and a good point of view on the MJ prohibition reasoning.




> POT IS ILLEGAL BECAUSE BILLIONAIRES WANT TO REMAIN BILLIONAIRES!


 
http://www.illuminati-news.com/marijuana-conspiracy.htm


----------



## CanadianPhatGuy44 (Jul 8, 2006)

Ganja Guru - I recall taking Biological Foundations of Behavior as an undergrad and being given that exact story by the Prof on this issue and later reading about it. Interesting the power of corporate and political money and position, eh?

I think the reason everyday people object to it is because they're sold a particular story by politicians and law enforcement about it's effects. I think people generally 'fear' drugs because they worry about being 'out of control' and can't fathom it's effects on others. So when they imagine what pot must feel like to another, if they're inexperienced, they'll see and hear on TV the media portrayals and presume it's some 'whacked out crazed' or 'nodding off comotose' kind of experience. And who wants people like that in their neighborhood? In a way, since that's all they know to be true (i.e., they're ignorant), their position is understandable: They make "illegal" a state of mind that threatens them. It's comprehensible in a fascist sort of way...


----------



## A.K. (Jul 9, 2006)

read all the info on this site its a good read with alot of info page 5 tells how it was banned

http://www.cannabis.com/untoldstory/#INDEX


----------



## Smoof One (Jul 13, 2006)

wow! just wow! considering all the stuff i read on the illuminati conspricy about hemp/cannabis is true, then we are all letting our goverment fuc k our environment and **** us! WE THE PEOPLE! should be able to stop this! we together have more power than any of these government powers. change MUST start with us. as thomas jefferson once said, "to maintain order there should be a revolution every 20-30years to maintain that those in power must FEAR their people!" the people should not fear their government, our government should fear their people! just reading about all the things that hemp does, it could end world hunger, end the cutting of the rain forest, end the fight for fossil fuels, its could end everything! I'm sorry to be part of this corrupt ******* government. it sickens me that they lie and decieve their people in such a way. oh wait they dont give a shit cuz all they care about is MONEY and POWER! 

IT HAS TO START SOMEWHERE! IT HAS TO START SOMETIME! WHAT BETTER TIME THAN NOW! WHAT BETTER PLACE THAN HERE! - zach de la roche

"Prohibition...goes beyond the bounds of reason in that it attempts to control a man's appetite by legislation and makes a crime out of things that are not crimes. A prohibition law strikes a blow at the very principles upon which our government was founded." -- Abraham Lincoln December, 1840 

SINCERELY,
SMOOF ONE!


----------



## Hick (Jul 13, 2006)

> There's another, much more sinister reason why marijuana remains illegal.
> The U.S. gov't (mainly the cia and other more secret org.'s) is the worlds biggest illegal drug dealer. If you doubt me, read up on Iran/contra. Back in the 70's--80's, under the direction of cia chief/vice president king george I, cia planes would off-load weapons to the conta terrorists in Honduras and on-load tons of cocaine. This was brought back to the U.S. (no inspection for cia planes), sold to the Mexican mafia where it ended up in the hands of people like L.A.'s Freeway ricky ross, who became a millionair in a few months by turning it into crack cocaine.


and where do you suppose those drug filled planes were landing and offloading their payload?
..Mena Arkansas while and where o' "live humidor" Bill Clinton was Governor. Then Billy follows Bush into the White House, cooincidental, ehh?


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jul 13, 2006)

Man, I want to be a politician. They know where all the GOOD stuff is.


----------



## Mutt (Jul 13, 2006)

I met this dude in DC bragging about how this one chick gave him some great head. Sorta bald and wore a suit. He stole all my herb and took off. The ****. You think it coulda been him?


----------



## Tarcisius (Aug 4, 2006)

Here's my 2 cents: I find it extremely hard to believe that there is a government conspiracy against marijuana. Honestly, I do. I can easily believe that marijuana is misundersttod by people who have never smoked it, but I don't think th government is some evil entity that just wants to **** everybody. the fact of the matter is that we have the largest economy in the world...and MJ doesn't exactly promote productivity. I dunno, it just seems to me that the government isn't THAT against MJ. I realize they have their 'war' and their smear campaign. But I really don't think they take MJ very seriously. Sure they enforce anti-MJ laws, but they also enforce jay-walking...with about the same level of seriousness. at least, that's my experience. My own personal opinion is that I don't give a damn. I smoke, and it's illegal. That adds a little bit of extra fun onto it. If they legalize MJ, i don't know how my life would change at all...In response as to WHY pot is illegal, I don't know. But then again, I honestly don't give a damn...it used to be illegal for blacks to drink out of the same drinking foutains. I know i'm rambling but my point is this: Smokers need to stay he course, keep doing what they are doing, and eventually people will come around. so....happy toking everybody.


----------



## Mutt (Aug 4, 2006)

Tarcisius said:
			
		

> but I don't think th government is some evil entity that just wants to **** everybody.


 
my 2 cents. 
Mainly what comes to mind is the Roman Empire. Its political model is much like our own. Corruption was its main downfall (Along with pissing off every country around it. much like our own). With many conspiracies and betrayals within its own system.
The people of Russia when Stalin first got into power. 
Germany when Hitler First got into power. 
I can go on and on and on.

I am not saying our government is bad like that. but never for a second will I underestimate what a person or entity in power is capable of.


----------

